# Another fishing tip. SPRING FORWARD, FALL BACK.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When you change your clocks spring and fall, why not do a few other things on this schedule?
1) Change the batteries in your smoke detector.
2) Change the batteries in your safety lights on your live vests.
3) Check electrolyte level in your boat batteries. (Car and truck too.)
4) Check all safety equipment. 
5 Make a note of all these checks in your log book. (You do keep a log book, 
right?

Make a page in your log book for safety equipment inspection. It impresses the heck out of the FMP and the coasties.

Check back in this column to see what I record in my fishing log book. It might make you a better fisherman.


----------

